# Bates Composite Toe-Thoughts?



## dmc2007 (Dec 30, 2011)

Not to start a whackerish thread, but my boots have definitely seen better days and I'll be needing replacement soon.  I presently wear Bates (no safety toe) and love them, only thing I'd change is the lack of zipper.  For my next pair, I was thinking of getting these:

http://www.batesfootwear.com/US/en-...port-Composite-Toe-Side-Zip-Boot?dimensions=0

Only thing I'm apprehensive about is the composite toe.  Anyone have any experience with them?  I've done steel toes before (for a non-EMS job), and found them to be heavy, restrictive, and hot, all of which I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 30, 2011)

i use composite toe magnums. I love them. they are more comfortable than my new balances. they are zipper side and waterproof. they are very light. I can wear them for 24 hours straight no problem at all.


----------



## dastri (Dec 30, 2011)

I have that model and i can say i like them. Honestly i forget half the time that they have a composite toe. They are actually pretty light. Had them since about august still going strong. Personally i love the zipper. I have not tied them since i got them. That reminds me i have to go clean them. Getting the rid stuck in mud is always fun.:glare:


----------



## stm250 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have those Bates but I have the 8" version and love them they are super comfortable but like all Bates its hit or miss, Mine are less than a year old and the bottoms are already coming apart from the actual boot. Bought some 5.11s but still not as comfortable as my Bates so just waiting till they fall apart or I glue them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 9, 2012)

I just paint my feet black.


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I just paint my feet black.



Like those toe shoe thingys, only less.

I wear these:
http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/pid1227564-001

Seriously, they are like wearing a pair of tennis shoes, and keep my feet dry/warm.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 9, 2012)

The composite toe is much lighter than steel, and doesn't freeze your toes in the winter.  And seriously, if you work on an ambulance, it's only a matter of time before you'll be grateful for the safety toe footwear.


----------



## CANMAN (Jan 10, 2012)

EMSLaw said:


> The composite toe is much lighter than steel, and doesn't freeze your toes in the winter.  And seriously, if you work on an ambulance, it's only a matter of time before you'll be grateful for the safety toe footwear.




Call me a hazardous renagade and quote OSHA but in 12 years in the fire service, medic unit, and flight I have yet to injury my feet and I never wear steel toes nor composite. I currently wear Nike Turf tech boots and wouldn't trade them for the world. 

The only one time in my career I saw someone get a foot injury was when they got an outrigger of a ladder truck placed ontop of their foot. Their steel toe part of their boot just served as the blade to cut off 3 of their toes


----------



## wyoskibum (Jan 10, 2012)

EMSLaw said:


> The composite toe is much lighter than steel, and doesn't freeze your toes in the winter.  And seriously, if you work on an ambulance, it's only a matter of time before you'll be grateful for the safety toe footwear.



Twenty years in EMS and haven't even come close to needing steel/composite toe boots.  

Maybe if I was a construction worker......


----------



## Joe (Jan 10, 2012)

honestly man i would toss the bates. i have had a pair of the non composite toe and then another cheap pair of boots (mind you i have worked in machine shops, landscaping, animal feed stores, and ems) i finally settled on a pair of danner arcadia.. best decision i have ever made. its amazing how my feet never hurt anymore! seriously... spend the money..


----------



## ARose (Jan 10, 2012)

I love my Bates, the only issue I have with them are the laces keep getting shredded. I've gone through 2 sets in the past 6 months. Other than that, very comfortable and light.


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2012)

Any reccommendations for women?! I would buy the shoes posted in the OP but their too big (i wear 4.5 in mens) 
I was looking at these at red wing shoes 

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2325-red-wing-shoes/2325-red-wing-womens-5-inch-hiker-boot-black

I really have no idea what to look for in boots


----------



## Steam Engine (Jan 24, 2012)

Angel said:


> Any reccommendations for women?! I would buy the shoes posted in the OP but their too big (i wear 4.5 in mens)
> I was looking at these at red wing shoes
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2325-red-wing-shoes/2325-red-wing-womens-5-inch-hiker-boot-black
> ...



Not female, but I'm pretty picky with shoes and have had good luck with Magnum side-zips.


----------



## pa132399 (Jan 26, 2012)

right now i have three pair of boots. i have a pair of bates which are alright but not composite toe they are comfortable. i have a pair of thorogood hellfire power ems boots great boots comfortable has a composite toe but they are a bit heavy. also have a pair of the new rocky first med bood has a composite toe and bbpr and i think waterproof comfortable but still breaking these ones in its my second pair of them i was kind of dissapointed with the first ones when the liner started to split on both boots at my heel. 

i also have a pair of globe technical boots on the way and cant wait for them to get here because they will probably be the most comfortable thing ive put on my feet i have the fire boot equivalent and they are more comfortable than my sneakers. so i will let you know how they are.


also all of my boots have some sore of zipper bates and rocky side zip  globe and thorogood both have front zips.


----------

